# Hi everyone!  All That Glitters vs. Naked Lunch++



## Stage Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Which one is more flattering to light olive skin (NC30)?  I know they are a bit different...just trying to decide which one would suit my skin better!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 17, 2009)

All that Glitters.  Im NC40 and I am not a very big fan of naked lunch


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd go for All That Glitters.


----------



## Stage Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Most people seem to prefer ATG, but I was just worried that it would look a little orange on me.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 17, 2009)

ATG has a tendency to look orangey on me, but I'm somewhere around an NC15. Since you're an NC30, I don't know if it'd appear less orangey or not. I prefer Naked Lunch because it's just a pretty glowy peach on me... not nearly as shimmery as ATG and no orangeness.


----------



## Stage Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_ATG has a tendency to look orangey on me, but I'm somewhere around an NC15. Since you're an NC30, I don't know if it'd appear less orangey or not. I prefer Naked Lunch because it's just a pretty glowy peach on me... not nearly as shimmery as ATG and no orangeness._

 
Eh, I am NC25/30...not sure exactly where I am right now.  In the store, ATG looked very pretty in the pot, but seemed maybe a little orangey on the back of my hand.  It can be hard to tell sometimes though b/c the lighting is a little weird there.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am NC30 and I have both. I tend to use Naked Lunch for when I want a nude "no colour" sort of wash, ATG is a little pinkish on me so I tend to use it when I am doing pinks/purples. I use Naked Lunch more often as for me it's more versatile.


----------



## Stage Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I am NC30 and I have both. I tend to use Naked Lunch for when I want a nude "no colour" sort of wash, ATG is a little pinkish on me so I tend to use it when I am doing pinks/purples. I use Naked Lunch more often as for me it's more versatile._

 
Thank you!  I tend to use Jest when I am doing pinks and purples so maybe I don't need ATG...hmm.

(As a side note, I couldn't help noticing from your photo that you resemble Salma Hayek).


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have Naked Lunch but I do have ATG. I am NC30, and it doesn't look orange on me at all. It actually has a little bit of a pink undertone on my skin.


----------



## Sayde (Apr 22, 2009)

They're both staples IMO, and I don't have a huge e/s collection. Good for daytime looks, just depends on what you're pairing it with. If I had to pick just one, it would be naked lunch b/c it is a little more subdued and looks great with NW 15 skin.


----------

